# DVR deleting my recordings on its own



## redstrom17 (May 10, 2016)

I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have. My DVR is deleting programs on it's own. When I look at Manage Recordings / History they are being deleted by up to 5 locations that are not part of my home setup. e.g. "This episode was deleted by KITCHEN. (1001). I do not have a "KITCHEN DVR nor client. I have replaced my HR 44-200 with a new box and it is still occurring. I have called DirecTv customer service, they have elevated me to the 2nd level and the only suggestions I've received is to receive a new DVR for a 3rd time

When I go to Settings/Whole-Home/Status, I see 5 networked DVRs with names that I do not recognize. Each says Sharing on, Deletion on. 

When I go to Settings/Whole-Home/Manage Clients/Network Summary I only see my DVR and client that I have named.

I recently upgraded my home internet service to 1GB speed and noticed problems after this event, however I do not know how this would be affecting DirecTv. 

1 Server - HR44-200
1 Location/Client - C41-500
Both devices connected by ethernet

Software 0xb23, Sat 4/23, 7:41p

Thanks for any thoughts that you may have.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Do you live in an apartment or townhouse where you share a dish? Any part of your current system using wireless connections where you might be connected to a neighbor's system? And neighbors with DIRECTV? Ask them if they are seeing any shows they haven't recorded.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you are sharing a dish, then your components need to be isolated from anyone else who is on the same dish. That could be in the coax wiring. As noted by trh possibly by an internet connection. Simply replacing the box isn't going to fix your problem.

You might also go into the menu, settings, whole-home, and under Share Playlist there is an option to share your playlist, and to allow deletion from all rooms or "this room only".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl6 is on the right track.

First off turn off remote deleting and see what happens.
You'll need to delete from the HR44.

If you're sharing the dish, DirecTV will need to install a bandstop filter to isolate your system from others.

If you not sharing the dish then is must be a network issue where it is somehow being shared.


----------



## redstrom17 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks guys. I have turned off the remote deleting and will report back how it goes.

I do live in a townhouse but to my knowledge I am the only one having coax running off the dish. (I would assume someone would have to inform me if they tap into the dish that I had installed).

The only other strange thing that is occurring is on my client upon turning it on every once in a while it searches for a network server. Usually I just turn off the client, turn it on again and I can see my picture.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

redstrom17 said:


> I do live in a townhouse but to my knowledge I am the only one having coax running off the dish. (I would assume someone would have to inform me if they tap into the dish that I had installed)..


That would be a poor assumption.
Do you have the power inserter in your unit?
If so unplug it and check with your neighbors to see if any lost their TV.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

More than likely the previous peeps are correct. The only other possibility is if both accounts are connected to the same network. If your receivers are internet connected then make sure that they are connected to your own router. If so make sure nothing else is connected to your home network.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

redstrom17 said:


> Thanks guys. I have turned off the remote deleting and will report back how it goes.
> 
> I do live in a townhouse but to my knowledge I am the only one having coax running off the dish. (I would assume someone would have to inform me if they tap into the dish that I had installed).
> 
> The only other strange thing that is occurring is on my client upon turning it on every once in a while it searches for a network server. Usually I just turn off the client, turn it on again and I can see my picture.


In apartments/townhouses, it was common to share a dish if it is located in a common area nearby. Installers shouldn't do it, but it's quicker and before MRV it didn't matter.

Disconnect your Genie and client from coax. Plug Client back in and see if it finds a genie (server). If it does, delete all their shows and listen for who starts yelling at DTV. That may cross a line though.

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------

